# Ben & Buddy- need sponsors!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh my God*

Oh, my God, bless the lady that rescued these two Golden Retrievers.
I sincerely hope that those that can spare a few dollars will donate to the animal hospital for these two boys. Thanks for posting this Robbinsegg!
HOPING you posted this on Facebook.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Robinsegg*

Robinsegg

What ever happened to Ben and Buddy?


----------

